# How to turn off Google Buzz in Gmail



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From *http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/0...gle-buzz-or-just-close-some-of-its-privacy-l/*


> *How to turn off Google Buzz, or just close some of its privacy loopholes*
> 
> Google's been bragging about how many users are on its new Google Buzz service, but a lot of those people want to turn Buzz off. We're already discovering major privacy loopholes in Buzz (okay, the whole thing feels like a privacy loophole) like people's private, backup email addresses being exposed through @replies, and everyone being able to see who you follow.
> 
> ...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Update: *http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/0...-privacy-concerns-kills-buzz-autofollow-featu*


> *Google responds to privacy concerns, kills Buzz autofollow feature*
> 
> Concerns about privacy on Google's new social network, Buzz, have resulted in some serious changes. Google will disable the autofollow feature that connects new Buzz users automatically to their most frequently-emailed contacts. These autofollows exposed users' information to everyone from annoying friends to abusive ex-husbands. They've been replaced with suggested friends instead, so you can opt in to follow someone instead of having to opt out later.
> 
> ...


----------

